
Amazon leads $575m investment round in Deliveroo - dustinmoris
https://www.ft.com/content/1e385cf6-7861-11e9-be7d-6d846537acab
======
krm01
Makes sense for Amazon to purchase Deliveroo at some point. Now that they have
planes in the air, owning that last mile to people’s doors closes the full
journey.

